# What do you reckon?? Autocruise Rhythm.....PETROL!



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a Autocruise PVC for quick get aways till i leave the Army (and start taking advantage of wildcamping in Europe every leave).

One has come up which ticks all the boxes apart from 1

Its a 2009 Autocruise Rhythm with all the bells and whistles low milage and exactly the layout I want.....lots of extras and seemingly well looked after.

BUT 

It's 3 litre petrol.....with an LPG conversion!

Now due to me being a dinosaur and a longtime diesel man (it was the early 90's I last had a petrol car) I almost walked away......but I don't want to miss something because I can't change!! 

This van will be my main vehicle (but I only do about 8k a year normal driving at best) it will replace my nissan xtrail and caravan (yeah I know a tugger). It will also be a trade in when I move to a bigger MH once I finish in the Army.

Should I really rule out this because its Petrol.

Now if it was a 7ltr RV then I wouldn't think twice I wouldn't touch it.....but its a small van with a smallish engine with LPG.

Am I daft to rule it out?

Cheers

Cat


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I personally would go for it, gets you away from tugging if nothing else :roll:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tucano said:


> I personally would go for it, gets you away from tugging if nothing else :roll:


Exactly!!

I just want the freedom a MH brings (already have a plan to take my son to the DDay landings in April and want the freedom of wildcamping)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The 3litre Autocruise Rhythm is a diesel. They didn't sell or even manufacture 2009 Sevel vehicles with a petrol engine.

In 2009 Autocruise (Swift) only sold the Rhythm with two engine choices - 2.3 and 3 litre and both were diesels.

If you are sure the vehicle you saw had a petrol engine with lpg conversion then the vehicle could not have its original engine in which case I would avoid as the price of petrol (as opposed to diesel) in France is excessive.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mike

I haven't actually seen it yet......but there are two on autotrader that are petrol

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...l-crewe-mfpa-8aba7dc639922fa901399b36847e1a38

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...halifax-mfpa-8a6ae751390157be01390af9ee880482

And about 7k cheaper than its diesel counter part.

(I was wrong the one I'm looking at is a 2009 but 58 plate....its not on any website yet)

I could be adding 4 and 4 and getting 6

The guy said.....it has the 3litre so plenty of power.........and an lpg conversion

So I thought....3 litre diesel...awesome and cooker is converted to LPG even more awesome

But then went looking on autotrader and saw these petrol versions and thought ooops it was a petrol

like I said I'm might be way off the mark (hence why coming on here)


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

There is no 3l Sevel engine and certainly no Autocruise with one! Look again at those Autotrader ads, the first one claims an engine size of 125cc! and a Derbi chassis, the second is allegedly on a Kia chassis.

I think Autotrader need a decent sub-editor.

Roger

Sorry should have said no 3l PETROL engine.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome news

It's amazing what doubt can do once it works its way into the brain heh

Cheers guys

So I can go back to being a grumpy diesel owner :wink: (with lpg cooking)

Mucho thanko


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

bigcats30

In 2008/2009/2010 I was carefully considering buying a panel van and in the end it came down to colour choice. The choice was between an Autocruise Rhythm or Swift Mondial RL both made in the same Swift Factory. I opted for the Mondial - same layout as the Rhythm.

I can only reiterate that the vehicles in the advertisement must be diesels as no petrol engine was fitted to these vehicles.

By an lpg conversion I think you must have been told the gas for the cooker and heater runs on lpg possibly a Gaslow kit which is an expensive extra and does away with conventional gas bottles.

Obviously you will need to do your own checks to verify the precise engine fitted.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheers Mike

as I said I think when i saw those adverts it put doubt in my mind.....roll on next week when it comes in


----------

